# Wieso feuert event nicht?:(



## mathon (11. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe in meiner jsp-site ein html-select mit einem onchange event:


```
<td>
<html:select style="background-color:E4EBF9" property="amortization" onchange="javascript:checkState(this.options[this.selectedIndex].value);">
<html:options style="background-color:E4EBF9" property="amortization_variants" labelProperty="amortization_variants"/>
</html:select>						
</td>
```

und im head tag hab ich folgendes definiert:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
function checkState(selectedValue)  
{
	windows.print();

}
</script>
```

Das komische ist ja auch dass es schon funktioniert hat und ich eigentlich nichts geändert habe. Aber wenn ich irgendeinen Wert aus der Dropdownlist auswähle, passiert rein gar nichts...?? weiß irgendjemand was hier de fehler sein kann??

lg


----------



## Sky (12. Dez 2005)

Was soll im zweitem Code, Zeile 5 "windows" sein ??

Wenn es keine von Dir definierte Variable ist, so denke ich, es müsste "window.print()" heißen.

_Illuvatar: Post ohne jeglichen Inhalt (wörtlich gemeint ) von Leni, der hier drunter stand, gelöscht._


----------



## mathon (12. Dez 2005)

Hi,

ja das stimmt das war ein Tippfehler, sollte window.print() heißen, jedoch ist das eigentlich komplett nebensächlich, da ja das event nicht mal feuert und die funktion gar nicht aufgerufen wird....??((


----------



## Sky (12. Dez 2005)

mathon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ja das stimmt das war ein Tippfehler, sollte window.print() heißen, jedoch ist das eigentlich komplett nebensächlich, da ja das event nicht mal feuert und die funktion gar nicht aufgerufen wird....??((


okay, war'n Versuch. Bin kein JavaScript-Experte, und das war das einzige, was mir aufgefallen war


----------



## bummerland (12. Dez 2005)

Kriegt du denn ne Fehlermeldung oder so?


----------



## mathon (12. Dez 2005)

Nein leider, Fehlermeldung kommt leider auch keine....(


----------



## Lim_Dul (12. Dez 2005)

Du könntest mal versuchen, das javascript: wegzulassen, dass muss da nicht stehen. (Vielleicht darf es da nichtmal stehen)

Siehe: http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/sprache/eventhandler.htm


----------



## Exceptionist (14. Dez 2005)

das "javascript:" sollte der fehler sein, weil man in die gänsefüßchen der events die funktionen direkt einträgt

z.B. onChange="pillepalle();"


----------



## mathon (18. Dez 2005)

Nein, habe es jetzt auch damit versucht javascript wegzulassen, aber die funktion wird trotzdem nicht aufgerufen. das komische ist ja,dass es schon funktioniert hat, auch mit der angabe von javascript.

gibts sonst nichts mehr was noch was für dieses problem verantwortlich sein könnte?? :bahnhof:  :bahnhof:  

lg


----------



## bummerland (18. Dez 2005)

1. Cache leeren
2. Firefox -> Javascript Konsole


----------

